# Bumper On An Outback



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Good day eh !! I know the rear bumper on the Outbacks are not strong. But, are they strong enough to attach a bike rack to? Has anyone done this? I would like to hold 3 bikes. My concern was the weight from the bikes would cause the bumper to twist or bend. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi, Mike! Welcome to Outbackers. I moved your topic to the modification area. Hope you don't mind.

As for your question -- no, I would not think it is strong enough for 3 bikes and probably not for one. However, I don't have a tt, so maybe someone who does will chime in.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Someone asked this a while back and I think the answer was no (even for one bike)....There have been topics on trying to make the rear bumper capable of holding the weight, but I don't remember the conclusion. I'm sure some of the guys that have looked at this will chime in.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Keystones answer is always NO.....most add a receiver hitch to the rear of the trailer and then use a hitch mounted bike rack.

Gary


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have seen the results of a bike rack on this type of bumper. It ALLWAYS breaks. It may take three trips or so but you suddenly wonder why cars are scattering in your rearview mirror and shrapnel is flying around. It will be you bikes shredding on the pavement.

I just stick our bikes in the trailer and they are fine.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get a hitch mounted to trailer or perhaps a hitch mounted to the front of your TV. The bumper is not the place to carry bikes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Agreed!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bike rack on the back of the camper was one of the best things I did
And it was pretty easy to do









Don


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

WE MOUNTED A RECIEVER TO THE BACK OF OUR CAMPER WITH A PLATE ON THE TOP OF THE BUMPER AND A PLATE WITH A RECIEVER TUBE WELDED TO THE BOTTOM WITH HARDENED BOLTS HOLDING THE PLATES TOGETHER WITH THE BUMPER IN THE MIDDLE. IF YOU RUN THE RECIEVER TUBE LONG ENOUGH TO THE FRAME IT GREATLY REDUCES AND BOUNCING OF THE BIKE RACK. WE CARY TWO BIKES WITH NO TROUBLE. INSPECTION PRIOR TO EVERY TRIP IS ALWAYS RECOMENDED.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Wellllllllllll.

I know everyone is saying no but I carried two adult mountain bikes all last summer and so far no problem

Check the link below. It's not the exact unit I have but it's the same principle.

Four may be pushing it unless they are all small kid bikes.

I guess if I had to go more than two bikes I too would put a couple inside or get a real receiver put on.

Bill

http://froogle.google.com/froogle_cluster?...scoring=p&hl=en


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a receiver added to the rear end of the trailer, had the experience of the bumper breaking moving down the interstate with three bikes on the back. Since then, repaired the bumper and added a receiver and no problems! You can get the receiver added for about $200.

Maverick


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a receiver welded to the back of our TT. It is welded to the frame and re-inforced.

Our bike rack is made by Thule and we carry 5 bikes. One of the best mods I have done.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I had a receiver welded to the back of our TT. It is welded to the frame and re-inforced.
> 
> Our bike rack is made by Thule and we carry 5 bikes. One of the best mods I have done.
> 
> ...


Any issues with the spare tire and the bikes interfering with the taillights?

I'm torn between the hitch on the back of the Outback or putting on on the front of my Suburban.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I had a receiver welded to the back of our TT.Â It is welded to the frame and re-inforced.
> ...


On mine I just moved the spare tire towards the driver side just enough to clear both the rack and tail lights and the bikes don't seem to interfer, no issues so far with it.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Hootbob...I'm leaning towards having the hitch mounted to the back of the Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks Hootbob...I'm leaning towards having the hitch mounted to the back of the Outback.
> [snapback]80874[/snapback]​


That's great Jim

Don


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Just went to the RV show in Richmond over the weekend. There was an Outback there with a rack mounted between the spare and the bumper. I crawled up underneath the trailer and it looked like they took frame rails and extended them by bolting to the trailer frame. They added a "basket" like those reciever hitch cooler holders and then added the spare tire to the back of that.

This was a new Outback and was for sale at the show so I dont think this was an option.

Anybody seen anything like this?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

ffbeancounter said:


> Just went to the RV show in Richmond over the weekend. There was an Outback there with a rack mounted between the spare and the bumper. I crawled up underneath the trailer and it looked like they took frame rails and extended them by bolting to the trailer frame. They added a "basket" like those reciever hitch cooler holders and then added the spare tire to the back of that.
> 
> This was a new Outback and was for sale at the show so I dont think this was an option.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen one, But it sound pretty neat
I want to go down to my dealer this week I'll have to look around and if they have anything like that.

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I added a hitch rack to the back of my Outback....bolted it on and it works great..

There are pictures in my gallery. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I had a receiver welded to the back of our TT.Â It is welded to the frame and re-inforced.
> ...


No issues with the spare and the tail lamps

I moved the spare tire over about 6" - The added bonus is that it is easier to put the cord back in the hole. I actually use the spare tire to stop the bikes from hitting the trailer.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I actually use the spare tire to stop the bikes from hitting the trailer.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]80945[/snapback]​


Got a picture of this??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry no pic. I will not have my bikes on the bike rack until spring. I will post then.

I will try and explain it.

The bike center is in line with the center of the bike rack which is the center of the TT. The spare tire is moved to one side far enough to allow the bike peddle to slip by. The back wheel of the bike now rests against the spare tire. When I bungie cord the bikes together they are snug against the spare tire. This also prevents the bikes from getting scuff marks while travelling.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Got it...

I'm now 90% in favor of adding the hitch to the Outback vs. the front of my Suburban.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

OC

How do you like your quadrasteer while towing your Outback?

Would you get this option again?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OC
I think you will be happier with it on the back of the TT









Don


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been reading a lot of the posts regarding putting Bike Racks on the outback; mounting to the frame, to the bumper, etc. and mostly about the pitfalls of mounting to the bumper which seem to be mostly about weight and flex issues. I went to my brother-in-law who is an engineer/welder and presented the problem to him and thought I would post what he came up with.
The solution (according to him) will evenly distribute the weight across the length of the bumper and the 2X4 steel beam secured to the bumper will completely eliminate any possibility of flexing/bending the bumper. 
I have used it on one trip so far (going again in 2 weeks) and it worked great as far as I could tell. We have a Yakima rack with two adult and two kids bikes. 
I put pictures in the gallery here;
BIKE RACK 1 
And here
BIKE RACK 2 
Let me know what you think.
Jonathan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a solution. My last trailer I made a reciever and u bolted it the the bumper and it cracked the welds and I almost lost it. Yours has the weight spread over a larger area so time will tell. Keep an eye on where the steel part of the bumper is welded to the chassis, that is where the problem will be if you have one.

I am certain that I will not be the only one watching your results over time and I hope it works.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jonathan,

Is there any direct connection from the support beam to the frame of the trailer? As I recall, the bumper to frame connection is not that heavy duty. Other than that, the frame looks very effective!









Those plates though, look suspiciously like Oregon plates in a Curtis frame, which begs the question... You do know we have a spring Rally coming up up the Gorge?

We sure would love to meet you guys, if you can make it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug,
I think I will have my brother-in-law recheck/assess the bumper to frame connection, just to add to my piece of mind. I guess the beauty of this set up is that if I decide to have it welded to the frame, I can easily unbolt it and use the existing steel.
Thanks for the invite to the Spring Rally - we will actully be up at Ft. Stevens that weekend (they are having the annual seafood festival in Astoria). I will look for postings for the next one.

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I had additional support added to my back bumper to hold the weight. I used 2 pieces of steal and welded it on. I attached a receiver and I can now go down the road holding all 4 of my bikes with out any issues. You do need to add aditional support to the bumber, I agree with all the other that without support I would not place bikes on the back bumper


----------

